
How safe is mouldy food to eat? - ianox
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29701768
======
logfromblammo
I'd say that eating moldy foods is substantially similar to eating wild
mushrooms.

If you can't identify the mold species with certainty, don't.

------
mod
This article didn't do much to answer the question, quite frankly.

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
"News" articles like these are really just pretty thin publicity for TV shows.
The intent is to fill some space but mainly to get you interested enough that
when you get to the end of the article and realise that it was all an advert,
you're invested enough to make plans to watch the programme.

------
rasur
Some quite delicious Cheeses contain mould :)

(although once, many years ago, I did do a blue cheese sauce to a meal, and
gave myself and my wife a spectacular night and next day of... _ejecta_. Never
going to forget that experience :( )

------
wmil
If you're travelling and eating in a lot of questionable restaurants, grilled
cheese is supposed to be one of the safest things to order. This article seems
to agree.

------
alex_doom
I wonder if rice is fine when it's been fried? Many times I've left out fried
rice from a delivery for hours and eaten it later. Hmm.

~~~
shalmanese
Rice is one of the few foods that's particularly bad to leave out at room
temperature due to B. Cereus causing Fried Rice Syndrome:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_cereus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_cereus)

------
im3w1l
I think this was a pretty good article. It walked through a list of common
food items and told how safe they were to eat when old.

------
scottlocklin
Seems to me most people are waaay too paranoid about this kind of thing.
Refrigerators are a recent innovation.

------
joshdance
This is a bad article. I gives very few rules, and even less resources to find
out more.

